# Dw Review- Slick Monkey The Monkeys Nuts Show wax



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Slick Monkey The Monkeys Nuts Show wax Review*

I would like to say thanks to the Slick Monkey Guys for sending out some samples to review:thumb:

Slick Monkey are a pretty new brand to the scene and seem to be offering a good range of products at a good price, for more information on the products and to buy have a look here: http://slickmonkey.co.uk/

There are alot of waxes on the market these days which are very good so i always get a bit excited when i get a new wax to try. Every body has there own preferences for what they are looking for in a wax but most waxes will offer a good couple of months protection but there is alot more to what makes a good wax than longevity, so lets see what The Monkeys Nuts wax has to offer:thumb:

*The Product:*

Now i am going to get this out of the way pretty quickly.....

This wax smells flipping awesome, almost like i would image a mixed nut peanut butter would smell, it really is a sweet niff and i couldn't stop opening the pot to smell it:thumb:

The sample arrived in one of those really annoying panel pots that are too small in the neck to fit your little finger in let alone a proper applicator, the label on the lid of the pot had the usual Slick Monkey branding and what i think is a set of usage instructions but the print was too small to read but at the end of the day its a wax and i reckon i can figure it out.

The actual wax is a light beige colour and is pretty hard, it also felt a little grainy when i swiped my finger across it but did i mention it smells good enough to eat :thumb:

*Slick Monkey Say:*

*This wax is super easy to use and spreads like butter on hot crumpets.

Please note this item contains real peanut oil, people with allergies use with precaution or avoid.

Comes in a 200ml Brown glass jar, Light Brown wax with a pleasant Peanut butter scent!
*

Quick, concise and too the point so lets see whats what....

*The Method:*

Mrs P's Cooper was in its usual mess and had just been in for a service (The offer of a dealership valet had obviously been politely declined) so a quick wash was needed.



So was all in all looking a bit better and it was a nice sunny afternoon although a bit cold at 6deg, not ideal for waxing but not too bad :thumb:

No special prep here and just decided to do the bonnet because i was running a bit short of time. I managed to dig out a old finger applicator as my weapon of choice today to get into the small necked pot.



The wax was applied to the panel using small over lapping circles and went on really smoothly, only a small amount was needed to coat the bonnet and the claims re: spreading like butter were absolutely true. I could feel none of the afore mentioned graininess which i initially felt and there was zero grabbing on the panel.



The wax was then left to cure for a full 30 minutes which sees like alot to me and i kept thinking maybe i should start buffing but i did the tyres, polished the exhaust tips etc and the 1/2 hour soon went.



After 30 mins had elapsed buffing operations commenced, using a plush MF cloth the wax was removed. I must admit to having a bottle of QD out of shot but need not have worried.

The wax was just as easy to remove as it was to apply, you could feel the dry wax under the cloth but it didn't prevent removal, in addition to this there was no white residue left on the panels.:thumb:



The finish that was left had a definite shine and a natural warmth to it, the reflections were great and the flakes really popped, all in all its the finish you would look for from a wax and did i mention it smells wonderful:argie:



*Price:*

£34.99 for a 200ml pot or £2.99 for a panel pot and is available from here: http://slickmonkey.co.uk/product-category/wax-sealants/

If you are looking for value then especially a 200ml pot is going to last an awfully long time because so little is needed unless you start eating it then it wont last long at all :lol:

*Would I use it again?:*

i really would, its a great wax at a great price and represents good value for money as it spreads paper thin. I am going to save up some pocket money and buy a full pot just to sniff :lol:

*Conclusion:*

Slick Monkey The Monkeys Nuts is a great value, great finishing and did i mention smelling wax that punches above its weight.

If you are in the market for one of the nicest smelling waxes around that offers wicked performance with funky packaging this might be the one for you and does it bead?.....



Hell yeah it beads like a Monkey in a wedding dress shop :thumb:

*Thanks for reading :wave:
*
"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

